# Modifier-SA



## koteswararao (Feb 13, 2019)

Hi ,

Please help me out on the SA modifier usage. Can we use this modifier for New patient's visit and to the consult codes?.

Thank you
Koti!


----------



## Chelle-Lynn (Feb 13, 2019)

The modifier SA for Nurse Practitioner rendering services in collaboration with a physician can be used on any E&M code.


----------

